# Open mold 160mm travel 29er e8000 great geo M-178



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

WCB-M-178-workswellbikes

I can source all the e-8000 system parts for about $1500 directly from Shimano. The frame is $696 plus $100 shipping. I have all the other components from an old bike. Good idea? Stupid, drank too many dipas idea?


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

Would be interesting to roll your own. But I will tell you from personal experience that building a bike is far from cheap. I did the same thing with a FS fat bike and hit $3500 pretty quick. So if you can keep your cost below what it would be to buy what you want than would say build away.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Ken. Have you had any issues with your bike? I’m mostly worried about it either having funky kinematics or just breaking. Also have you looked into the resale market? Do you think you could even sell yours? I assume if so it would be for like 25-30% of what you have into it. Right?

It would cost me exactly $2400 to build it, so that’s pretty cheap. But that’s also by using a lot of left over parts that I could also sell on their own or on another frame. Easily $1000 in component. If resale would be impossible, the total cost of ownership might be the same as a new levo (assuming a levo looses about $3k value over a two or three year period).


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

By the time you are finished with that project you will wish you just bought the Bikes Direct HAL-E for $3500. If you are in love with 29" wheels, I'm sure a 29x2.35 would fit on it. Or, get the Bikes Direct 29'er for under $3000. It has the lower end Shimano motor but I guarantee you won't miss the E8000 over the E6100M.


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Thanks Ken. Have you had any issues with your bike? I'm mostly worried about it either having funky kinematics or just breaking. Also have you looked into the resale market? Do you think you could even sell yours? I assume if so it would be for like 25-30% of what you have into it. Right?
> 
> It would cost me exactly $2400 to build it, so that's pretty cheap. But that's also by using a lot of left over parts that I could also sell on their own or on another frame. Easily $1000 in component. If resale would be impossible, the total cost of ownership might be the same as a new levo (assuming a levo looses about $3k value over a two or three year period).


Oh the chinese carbon bike I built is bullet proof and the best bike i have ever owned. I never plan on selling it so no I have not looked into resale. I know I would at most get 1/3 of what I have in the bike as a whole bike, I would part it out if I needed to sell it.

Just do the cost analysis before you start because once you start you will want to finish and it all adds up quickly in little ways.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'm a total ebike green horn. My buddies just bough 2019 levos for $8500 and I can't afford that, so looking for a cheaper way to get into the game. The Hal-E looks like a good bike, and a great value, but the 68 deg head angle and 140mm travel makes it more of an xc trail bike than what I'm after. For reference below is the Hal-E geo vs the open mold.


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Thanks Ken. Have you had any issues with your bike? I'm mostly worried about it either having funky kinematics or just breaking. Also have you looked into the resale market? Do you think you could even sell yours? I assume if so it would be for like 25-30% of what you have into it. Right?
> 
> It would cost me exactly $2400 to build it, so that's pretty cheap. But that's also by using a lot of left over parts that I could also sell on their own or on another frame. Easily $1000 in component. If resale would be impossible, the total cost of ownership might be the same as a new levo (assuming a levo looses about $3k value over a two or three year period).


My opinion - sell the parts you have and buy a Commencal Meta Power 29. You will have a proven, fantastically capable bike with a warranty. Since the bike is on the 'affordable' side you won't lose that much when you decide to sell it.


----------



## timroost (Sep 9, 2014)

This looks like a great frame! I've built many bikes from chinese frame manufacturers - many of the bikes we ride with names we know are built as some of the same facilities. The key to buying a carbon frame is ensuring that the fabricator is really good. Anybody can get this mold if it is truly an "open mold" - just need to make sure the fabricator is bomber.

I just bought (haven't received it yet) the Wire Peak from Fezzari - you can get a sub $4000 build and you might be happier with that - some similarities between this frame and the fezzari. Do it!


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice! Which build and size? How tall are you? 

Funny you mention it. I had inquired about an ebike with fezzari after being super impressed by the la Sal peak. They said it was coming and I was frothing for it. I was a bit disappointed as I expected more of a la Sal with a motor: 475 reach in large, 78 degree or steeper sta, at least 150 rear travel. But still happy, especially with the 43 pound weight! Then they upped the weight to 49 pounds and I was pretty bummed. I decided to go another route and looked for an open mold and importing the new ezesty. Well this open mold will take forever to get, even though it looks great, and the base model ezesty will be about $7000 usd imported from the UK. Now after tons more research I’m back to the wire peak. I’m currently trying to find out if I can get the comp build custom spec’d to get the weight down to 46 lbs while keeping the price around $4000.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> WCB-M-178-workswellbikes
> 
> I can source all the e-8000 system parts for about $1500 directly from Shimano. The frame is $696 plus $100 shipping. I have all the other components from an old bike. Good idea? Stupid, drank too many dipas idea?


If I read the spec correctly, it says 180 mm rotor. I'm guessing that is the max size. If so, that is too small unless you are under 150 lbs.

Oh and head tube angle at 68? For 150mm travel bike, that is not great. 66 would be better.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

ziscwg said:


> If I read the spec correctly, it says 180 mm rotor. I'm guessing that is the max size. If so, that is too small unless you are under 150 lbs.
> 
> Oh and head tube angle at 68? For 150mm travel bike, that is not great. 66 would be better.


180mm would be the rotor the post mount is designed to fit without a spacer. I'm sure a 200-203 would fit. Also HTA is 65.5 deg, so not sure what bike you're looking at. See post #6.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> 180mm would be the rotor the post mount is designed to fit without a spacer. I'm sure a 200-203 would fit. Also HTA is 65.5 deg, so not sure what bike you're looking at. See post #6.


I think I did read the specs for the HAL bike on hte HTA. The text is small and fun to read on a phone.

200 mm with an adapter is perfectly fine. Now, all we need is someone crazy enough to build and test this frame


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

A friend of mine has a HALe. I don't care what the numbers say, I've seen him on it, and it'll go down steep stuff just fine. I watched him drop down an obstacle we call BFR (Big ****ing Rock) which is about a 30' near vertical wall, your tires just skip down the face until you hit the bottom G out.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Did you end up going with this frame?


----------



## billp91311 (Jun 9, 2018)

I have had the eboost PRO for 1 year and 1000 miles and only things I have done are tires(went with 3.0 instead of the 2.8 original size), added dropper post and changed several sets of rear brake pads. Recently went with a 203 rotor in the front for better stopping power and replaced the chain as it was stretched. Ready to get to riding again once this weather breaks. Cold and rain in So Cal is no bueno.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I’ll probably go for it once I see one built up with a fitting battery and motor. The factory has been keeping me updated and expects it to be available early April.


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> I'll probably go for it once I see one built up with a fitting battery and motor. The factory has been keeping me updated and expects it to be available early April.


Hello,

Any news on this frame ?
A fully buillt picture ?


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Bad idea. You can buy a 2020 Giant Stance for $3600 at full MSRP. You can get a 2019 at a discount easily.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I ended up getting a decoy. Glad I did cause it seems these bikes have a lot more issues than analog bikes.


----------

